# elevated blood pressure in pregnancy



## torender@newmanrh.org (May 29, 2018)

Good morning

We frequently have mothers come in for OB checks with a dx of elevated blood pressure. This all the info I have to go off of. How would you all code this?

Thank you


----------



## lms1170 (Nov 9, 2018)

In my office we code this as O99.89 and R03.0 (as long as there is no diagnosis of hypertension and is not stated that the elevation was caused by pregnancy).


----------

